# Deck stain



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Just finished putting Benjamin Moore Arborcoat acrylic on my deck this evening. 

I was impressed with how it covered. We'll see how she holds. I'd rather test new stuff at my own house before a customer's.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Backlash said:


> Looks like i will have to take a look at sikkens. Concrete is out of the question, dont like the way they look, and composite is not in the budget at this time. Thanks for the input everyone.


Sikkens makes many products. I have it on my western red cedar house. Very good stuff. Friend of mine used Sikkens deck product and was not satisfied. I still say concrete if the deck is not covered. I've never seen a wood deck 5 years old that looks good that sits in the elements.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

2508speed said:


> Sikkens makes many products. I have it on my western red cedar house. Very good stuff. Friend of mine used Sikkens deck product and was not satisfied. I still say concrete if the deck is not covered. I've never seen a wood deck 5 years old that looks good that sits in the elements.


Any wood deck that is uncovered will not look good all the time. Don't matter what you put on it. The sun and water is woods worst enemy.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Backlash said:


> Any wood deck that is uncovered will not look good all the time. Don't matter what you put on it. The sun and water is woods worst enemy.


Yup I agree. Why put ribbon on a pig.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Firefighter said:


> Just finished putting Benjamin Moore Arborcoat acrylic on my deck this evening.
> 
> I was impressed with how it covered. We'll see how she holds. I'd rather test new stuff at my own house before a customer's.


Looks very nice. My house is T1 eleven wood, and I put benny moore arborcoat on that.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe go to TWP website they have a great deal of info. I believe 5 gallon Paul's ship for free.


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

I used the TWP Cedartone on our north-facing deck. By the next spring it was fading on all the horizontal surfaces. They sent me a 5gal pail and some stripper. Stripped and re-stained all the horizontal surfaces. This year, it's starting to come off again. Not as bad, but enough to look ratty. I have enough left to redo it once more, then I'm moving on to something else. Stripping and re-staining three times in three years is too much work. It looks beautiful when applied though and has held up on the vertical surfaces.The previous stain lasted 3-4 years, but they quit selling it here. TWP gets rave reviews but I have had no luck with it.


----------

